# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Ученые предлагают выращивать мясо в пробирке

## Geser

Текст: Эльвира Кошкина 
Вполне вероятно, что в скором времени мясо будет выращиваться в лабораториях. Ученые уверяют, что культивированные свинина, говядина и курица , чем мясо, полученное традиционным способом. Джейсон Матени, докторант из Университета Мэриленда, и его коллеги предложили два новых способа лабораторного производства "искуственного" мяса. 

Первый метод предполагает выращивание клеток из мышечной ткани крупного рогатого скота, свиней, птицы или рыбы. Клетки культивируются на тонких мембранах. Получившиеся в результате тонкие листы мяса снимают с мембран и складывают друг на друга, дабы конечный продукт походил по внешнему виду на кусок мяса. 

Воспользовавшись вторым способом, ученые будут выращивать мышечные клетки на маленьких трехмерных "бусинах". Рост клеток обеспечивается за счет небольшого изменения температуры бусин. В этом случае "готовое" мясо получится объемной формы, а не плоским, как в первом варианте. 

Экспериментаторы считают, что культивированное мясо имеет массу преимуществ перед натуральным продуктом. В частности, появляется возможность контролировать содержание питательных веществ. Мясо богато жирными кислотами омега-6, которые полезны, но в ограниченном количестве. В "лабораторном" продукте их можно заменить на жирные кислоты омега-3, которые содержатся орехах и рыбьем жире и не наносят вреда здоровью. 

Кроме того, получая мясо "из пробирки", можно сократить загрязнение окружающей среды, неизбежное при увеличении поголовья крупного рогатого скота. Еще одним плюсом ученые называют отсутствие необходимости пичкать культивированное мясо различными лекарствами. В обычных же условиях животным делают инъекции для ускорения роста и увеличения массы. 

Джейсон Матени утверждает, что отказ от разведения скота и получение мяса в лабораторных условиях принесет лишь выгоды. Спрос на мясо растет во всем мире: в Китае он удваивается каждые десять лет, а в Индиии за последние пять лет в два раза больше стали потреблять домашней птицы. 

А британский физик Алан Калверт предлагает и вовсе исключить мясо из рациона. Он подсчитал, что животные, которые попадают на стол к человеку, в процессе жизни производят 21% от общемировых выбросов углекислого газа. Замедлить глобальное потепление, по мнению ученого, люди могут, перейдя на вегетарианскую диету. 
compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey_gum

Для полного счастья надо выращивать учёных с вправленными мозгами :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Для полного счастья надо выращивать учёных с вправленными мозгами


А по моему хорошая идея. А то защитники прав животных уже всех задолбали рассказами о том как мучаются бедные уточки и бычки. Да и болезней всяких не будет типа коровьего бешенства.

----------

